# Mendocino County drops pot permits



## FruityBud (Jan 24, 2012)

Faced with legal threats from Uncle Sam, the Mendocino County Board of Supervisors on Tuesday gutted its innovative, revenue-generating medical marijuana permitting program that allowed cooperatives to grow up to 99 plants.

The mistake was made when we pushed the envelope, said Supervisor Kendall Smith.

Rather than issuing permits  process that was recentlysuspended - the county now limits the number of plants to 25, well within the limits set in other counties and less likely to raise a red flag for federal authorities who consider pot for any purpose to be illegal. Sonoma County allows up to 30 plants.

The U.S. Attorneys Office Jon an. 3 threatened to sue the county over its permitting of 99 plants and charging fees for the permits, which generated $663,230 for the Sheriffs Office last year. Marijuana-related permits also are the focus a Southern California court case that the California Supreme Court last week agreed to hear.

About 30 marijuana growers, sellers and users made a case Tuesday for supervisors to retain the program. Many suggested making it an informal, voluntary program they thought might bypass the sticky permit issue. They said the permits brought them out of the shadows of illegality, made them feel like they were part of the community and gave them some safety from prosecution.

But feelings about the ordinance always have been mixed and several others said the ordinance should be dropped. It drew attention to growers in Mendocino County and made them more vulnerable to federal prosecution, they said.

They noted that one of the most outspoken permit holders, Matt Cohen, was the subject of a federal raid last year.

The permits have proven worthless as protection, said Paula Deeter, owner of a medical marijuana dispensary on the coast.

Supervisor John Pinches said the permits may have given some growers a false sense of security. We make it sound like its legal, he said.

Only a few people who spoke Tuesday opposed marijuana production.

Supervisors approved the revised ordinance on a 4-1 vote, with Pinches dissenting.

He said he doesnt see much difference between allowing 25 plants or 99 plants because both are illegal under federal law. Its like telling a bank robber he cant touch the $100 bills but the $10 and $20 bills are OK, he said.

Maybe we should just get out of this whole wrangling process, Pinches said.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6tfrysa*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks FB.

i always appreciate your posts.





:bong:


----------



## Roddy (Jan 25, 2012)

*&#8220;The mistake was made when we pushed the envelope,&#8221; said Supervisor Kendall Smith.*

Ya think??


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 25, 2012)

Folding to Fed pressure....and Roddy likes it. Sad.

If a community wants to have local regulations on a State issue, the Feds should stay out of it.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 25, 2012)

What's sad is how you just can't admit the pushing of the envelope...*and pretending I like any of it...maybe that's the saddest part*. Wake up. What part of "ya think" points I like this??


----------



## Roddy (Jan 25, 2012)

*If a community wants to have local regulations on a State issue, the Feds should stay out of it.*

I agree...and it's funny in many states, we're not getting the fed involvement....wonder why?  Ooops, think the supervisor guy said it best.

*But feelings about the ordinance always have been mixed and several others said the ordinance should be dropped. It drew attention to growers in Mendocino County and made them more vulnerable to federal prosecution, they said.*  Seems some agree....


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 26, 2012)

You'll never get it.......


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 26, 2012)

Shoot, I'll give an explanation why this is silly.

The reason folks have had mixed feelings about the 99 rule in Mendo is simple. It does draw the eye of leo up in a county where hundres of thousands of plants are grown, not because they think that the "rule" is too much...lol.
They simply do not want the heat bro. They grow for the nation.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ummm....Hal, that's exactly what I suspect the comments above were aimed toward, and my feeling exactly. OBVIOUSLY allowing someone to grow 99 plants will make feds wonder why. OBVIOUSLY it's gonna draw attention. *This is exactly what I've been saying all along*...glad we both understand it finally!


----------



## Roddy (Jan 26, 2012)

And they certainly shouldn't be growing for the nation, just for their patients.....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe some people still believe in The Declaration Of Independence :confused2:



			
				The Declaration of Independence said:
			
		

> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty* and the pursuit of Happiness.*



and people should be able to do as they please as long as it does not infringe on the rights of others. So I see no harm in growing 99 plants or a 199 plants or growing for the nation.jmo


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate to say it but Our Declaration of Independence has not been worth the paper it is written on for yrs now.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

:yeahthat: Ozzy! The voting system is as screwed, I'm afraid. It's looking more and more like we're at the mercy of the system and be damned with the people's will.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2012)

IDK Ozzy as long as there is at least one that believes in it, it is still good. Could be that guy from Texas, RP, he still believes in it.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 27, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> And they certainly shouldn't be growing for the nation, just for their patients.....


 


Someday you will wake up and realize there is a bigger picture.
Not everyone is cool with MMJ and the "rules". Not all States have MMJ.

Wake up my friend. It is also *OBVIOUS *you have no clue to how the real world works, espeicially Mendo. 
Some folks simply don't care about MMJ and rulesets. They have been doing thier thing long before you and I thought about growing. It is and has been an industry in thier neck of the woods for a long time. Local LEO is involved with it too, as I have seen it myself.
So, stop applauding things you know nothing about bro. 99 plants is the norm in Cali, not the "breaking point", lol.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 27, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Ummm....Hal, that's exactly what I suspect the comments above were aimed toward, and my feeling exactly. OBVIOUSLY allowing someone to grow 99 plants will make feds wonder why. OBVIOUSLY it's gonna draw attention. *This is exactly what I've been saying all along*...glad we both understand it finally!


 
No sir, you don't understand 
What this is about is nothing you have been saying all along.
This is about protecting an area that is far ahead of the curve.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Someday you will wake up and realize there is a bigger picture.
> Not everyone is cool with MMJ and the "rules". Not all States have MMJ.
> 
> Wake up my friend. It is also *OBVIOUS *you have no clue to how the real world works, espeicially Mendo.
> ...




Again, where do you see me applauding ANYTHING???? You don't, plain and simple. 

And again, you simply put down, dismiss and pretend you know all...we're discussing MMJ here, Hal. *The whole thread is about MMJ*. Yet, every chance you get, we're back to the lawbreaking and how that's somehow good for ANY kind of marijuana acceptance.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

REGULATE AND SELL  it through the local state's liquor control boards. Nuff said. *Vote yes on I-502 if you're a Wa. resident and and are an active voter*.
 MMJ is a sham for the most part nowadaze and I know more perfectly healthy ppl with "recs" that have no true ailment. THey're not dying, they're not in TRUE intractable pain, they're not wasting away, they just wanna get STONED. Meanwhile I've grown for 13+ yrs off and on in a severely debilitated condition, can not walk more then 1/4 mile w/o being chair bound the next day just so I do not have to involve my name w/ dispensary's and lists and more importantly the staties or Feds coming in to "inspect" my grow. 

Enuf of this Big Pharm crap, they'll get their hands on it even if it stays illegal, patent meds on it, and still have their men entrenched in DC to spin for them and their companies/agenda's. (which we as capitalists shouldn't be surprised that they want to make money :shocked:It's the basic tenets that this nation was founded on).
 I say why not embrace Big Pharm utilizing it, it will become more accepted and disseminated  on a mass scale if they dispatch it to ppl that would normally shy away from using something illegal that would otherwise help their ailments, like Sativex or Marinol or what have you...

Arguing over plant count is just dumb. I've grown thousands of plants, so a finite number is rediculous to argue over...

p.s. I stopped pouring money into Big Pharm's pockets when I decided that cannabis made me happier then their PAxil, oxycodone, Zestril, and all the other crap my doctor's pushed on me, So don't think for one second I'm in love with the pharmaceutical companies. 7greeneyes has never been or never will be affiliated with any said pharmceutical megacorps...

:rant: over


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> No sir, you don't understand
> What this is about is nothing you have been saying all along.
> This is about protecting an area that is far ahead of the curve.



Protecting an area....how? Several of those "mavericks" you applaud are using MMJ as a shield to break the law. If they want to be mavericks, bring the whole world into the legalization of MJ (note...NOT MMJ), why not stop hiding and using MMJ. This does nothing to help either sides...period!


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

* 99 plants is the norm in Cali, not the "breaking point", lol.*

&#8220;The mistake was made when we pushed the envelope,&#8221; said Supervisor Kendall Smith.

But feelings about the ordinance always have been mixed and several others said the ordinance should be dropped. It drew attention to growers in Mendocino County and made them more vulnerable to federal prosecution, they said.

Again, not all agree with you.


----------



## Hick (Jan 28, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> REGULATE AND SELL  it through the local state's liquor control boards. Nuff said. *Vote yes on I-502 if you're a Wa. resident and and are an active voter*.
> MMJ is a sham for the most part nowadaze and I know more perfectly healthy ppl with "recs" that have no true ailment. THey're not dying, they're not in TRUE intractable pain, they're not wasting away, they just wanna get STONED. Meanwhile I've grown for 13+ yrs off and on in a severely debilitated condition, can not walk more then 1/4 mile w/o being chair bound the next day just so I do not have to involve my name w/ dispensary's and lists and more importantly the staties or Feds coming in to "inspect" my grow.
> 
> Enuf of this Big Pharm crap, they'll get their hands on it even if it stays illegal, patent meds on it, and still have their men entrenched in DC to spin for them and their companies/agenda's. (which we as capitalists shouldn't be surprised that they want to make money :shocked:It's the basic tenets that this nation was founded on).
> ...



We agree 7g .. .. some can "tout" their proximity w/ big pharma' if they like. "I"  consider them the enemy, myself, and believe it is harming the industry, not helping it. 
You sleep with dogs, you're gonna wake up with fleas...


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> We agree 7g .. .. some can "tout" their proximity w/ big pharma' if they like. "I"  consider them the enemy, myself, and believe it is harming the industry, not helping it.
> You sleep with dogs, you're gonna wake up with fleas...




I disagree with the part about selling and regulating like liquor stores. Give the govt that much and we'll not be allowed to grow, meaning we'll be at the mercy of the govt growers (not big pharm, that's not a concern...big business is though)! As long as we can get freedom to grow, I'm sure the world will be a happy place!!

Other than that...I mostly agree (the part about many just wanting to get high...yeah, I likes me dope, but without it, I'd be on pills and I don't care how much I can walk, ride, climb etc now, I know it's gonna come crashing to an end soon enough. If I were on pills, well, more health issues, chance of getting hooked on a damaging drug etc. There4 are degrees to ailments, some in more advanced stages than others.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

*You sleep with dogs, you're gonna wake up with fleas...*

You bet, Hick!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 28, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Again, where do you see me applauding ANYTHING???? You don't, plain and simple.
> 
> And again, you simply put down, dismiss and pretend you know all...we're discussing MMJ here, Hal. *The whole thread is about MMJ*. Yet, every chance you get, we're back to the lawbreaking and how that's somehow good for ANY kind of marijuana acceptance.


 

I am talking about how it really is sir. You can argue with me all you want, but your information is coming from news agencies, not the folks that live here. I am just tryin' to explain to you what is really happening and the reasons behind it.
But, you allways assume that the news stories are more accurate, so believe what you want.
When it comes to my State....I do know.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

I assume nothing and believe nothing, again with thinking you know what I feel, think, know etc.  But I tell you this, I (as well as a HUGE chunk of this world) do give a bit of credit to the news. Apparently you don't? All lies all the time?? China? Iran??

Really, doesn't much matter either way...this country is run by PERCEPTION. I know, I know, been there done that....but it seems a hard thing for some to understand.

Do you have an MMJ card, Hal?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

Hal has been on the front of the Cali drug wars since I joined MJ and his view has shown to be on the money too many times for me to think he is wrong about the Cali scene. News papers and most new medias twist their stories to get the most ppl to read them. Most area new providers write their story dirrected at the ppl in their areas that will read them. If their story goes angainst the local ppl view them they loose readers and that is the last thing they want or will do. We got to local papers 1 Dem and 1 Rep they will run the same story with just a few works change to reflect the political party's view.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

Hal is calling the article lies, basically saying the people want the 99...all the people. Tell me, do you truly believe this?? Because I certainly don't. In fact, many times Hal has been confronted with written evidence which he has dismissed each time...all those stories were lies?? However, I see Hal does believe the stuff written in MI news....or at least he put enough weight to it to not only post some, but to defend it.

I'm simply wondering what we can and can't believe in the papers/news these days..


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

*Hal has been on the front of the Cali drug wars since I joined MJ and his view has shown to be on the money too many times for me to think he is wrong about the Cali scene*

And I would guess Hal does have an idea what goes on in Cali, but I see he has a hard time with dealing with what other states see/hear/believe. Any time he is told other states are watching and learning from Cali, it's like it's a personal attack on him.

I like Hal, have no qualms with him at all....save his approach at some threads. I'm sure he feels the same with my approaches.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 28, 2012)

Comedy.

What you are not understanding is we don't really care what others think..Cali never has...and never will.
We have a different drummer, if you havn't allready figured that out. Not my doing bro, it is just the mentality of the State. It has been like this since the 60's. 
When we do things, believe that we are not wondering "how will this effect MI?"

You might call this selfish. I call this fighting the system. What happens here will trickle down as other States catch up to us.
I know where you are coming from, you want us to be an "example" and have happy joy joy news coming from your TV about how Cali is really playing ball and following the "rules".
What I am telling you is the Game is still very new, and thier is no defined ruleset. General guidlines sure, but if we don't like them and will continue to push it. We made the rules anyway, not the Gov. The Goverment is just trying to get a handle on it.

Your State woes are just that, YOUR woes. We are not to blame.

Look at Colorado. They have, imo, the BEST set of MMJ laws in the land.
Fully regulated and they can blow it out. I am sure there are folks growing BIG in CO legally.CO is a good model in the way they handle cultivation. Maybe Hick can chime in.

The "Legal" scene here is EVER changing. The Industry is still growing. Though I must say that there has been a HUGE reduction of folks trying to break in, and many,many business failures. Every aspect of MMJ has had a business venture built around it. I would say 99.9% fail. 

If you did your homework, you would find most MMJ Industry firsts happened here. THC/CBD/CBN testing being one big one. Just that issue right there has brought more "legitimacy" to MMJ then anything else.
You may not agree...yet, but that will be the norm in all states very quickly.

What pisses me off bro is everytime an negitive article comes out about cali, you are the first one to jump and say "AHA!" You would rather get your info from the news, then real folks. If you told me something about MI, I would believe you over a news story. Well....maybe not, your pretty........skewed in your interpretation of what this Industry is really about.

Free yourself my friend.....worry not what others think of you.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 28, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'm simply wondering what we can and can't believe in the papers/news these days..


 
About friggin' time!


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

Then maybe Cali should stop being the "MAVERICKS" for MMJ...stop screwing it up so? What's so comical is how you keep screaming you're a bunch of mavericks, then tell us our states should kiss you all's feet. Meanwhile the rest of us are busy trying to clean up your mess. BTW, you used to scream how everyone in Cali was obeying the law, now you're telling us screw the law.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> About friggin' time!



I didn't see an answer to the question...typical sidestepping.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Comedy.
> 
> What you are not understanding is we don't really care what others think..Cali never has...and never will.
> We have a different drummer, if you havn't allready figured that out. Not my doing bro, it is just the mentality of the State. It has been like this since the 60's.
> ...



Yeah, regardless if I merely agree with the post, post about something said in the post or whatever, it's all a personal attack on you and Cali. Then you go off for several posts pretending I am applauding something, or find some other way to make it me against Cali. Heaven forbid anyone says something negative about Cali.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

*When we do things, believe that we are not wondering "how will this effect MI?"

You might call this selfish. I call this fighting the system. What happens here will trickle down as other States catch up to us.
I know where you are coming from, you want us to be an "example" and have happy joy joy news coming from your TV about how Cali is really playing ball and following the "rules".*

What you don't seem to understand is that anything done in Cali, Oregon, Colorado etc etc DOES impact the rest of the states. So, while you're so proud of those breaking the laws while using MMJ as their shield, others might not be so happy happy, joy joy.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 28, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Hal is calling the article lies, basically saying the people want the 99...all the people. Tell me, do you truly believe this??


 
Simple answer....Yes.
First off...we are talking about Mendo. If you ever smoked greenweed back in the 80's-90's....it most likely came from Mendo. This applys to all the states. Do you think the scene has changed since then? Multiply it by 1000.

imo, the reason they don't want high limits is it brings attention to an area known for National production. Duh.

Now, I can conceed for sure and absolutly say not everyone is behind it. Of course not. But if we are still talking about Mendo, you must understand that MJ production is, and has been a way of life for a long time.
I wish I could tell some of the things I've seen there, but Mendo is like Fight Club "Rule number 1, there is no Fight Club". 'Nuff said.

And yes sir, much respect..no hard feelings at all. I never hold grudges...for long. I just trip on your thinking.
Don't be butthurt about getting negetive feedback man, it's my prerogative, and I rather like that website feature. Feel free to leave me feedback too.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 28, 2012)

See what you made me do, I smoked a whole Sour D joint to my head while typing all this, now the Ole' Lady wants to go to Costco, there goes $500.
Haha.

I'll be back to belittle your comments later.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

Hal, do you wonder why some aren't happy with Mendo? Could it be because it really is making it tough for the MMJ people to do what they voted to be able to do?

Is Mendo the only county allowing 99 plants?

I wouldn't leave a bad rep because of someone's beliefs, that's not how I see the function used. And trust me, I be tripping on your views too, my friend.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

*First off...we are talking about Mendo. If you ever smoked greenweed back in the 80's-90's....it most likely came from Mendo. This applys to all the states. Do you think the scene has changed since then? Multiply it by 1000.*

Here's the problem, Hal, right here. Yep, Mendo surely has been producing some fine weed since waaaay back, no doubt. However, they were renegades and knew it from the start. Now, with MMJ as a loophole, many are getting their cards and then using MMJ as a shield. 

Sure, it's bringing attention to Mendo, sure the people there are hating it. But so are others all across the states, my friend. While they hate it because it brings attention to their illegal activity, OTHERS hate it because they're screwing up MMJ.

If I complain about how your state handles something, you can bet it's because it trickles down to affecting me as well. Nowhere have I said that Cali wasn't a great state, the people there are all worthless...nowhere. Just commenting on SOME in the state...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> See what you made me do, I smoked a whole Sour D joint to my head while typing all this, now the Ole' Lady wants to go to Costco, there goes $500.
> Haha.
> 
> I'll be back to belittle your comments later.



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

I got to disagree with you on the greenweeds coming from Cali around here most of it was grown here in WV or in Ohio or Kentucky and has been fr yrs. Same rules as fight club here too, we know who and what they grow and can tell most the time who grew it.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

:yeahthat: Ozzy, I'm sure its similar in many states! Seemed most of the stuff we were getting (that wasn't green) was brought in from Mexico. I remember waiting patiently for the "summer dry spell" to ease up as farmers brought in their crops! Oh man, so glad to not have that issue anymore!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 28, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I got to disagree with you on the greenweeds coming from Cali around here most of it was grown here in WV or in Ohio or Kentucky and has been fr yrs. Same rules as fight club here too, we know who and what they grow and can tell most the time who grew it.


 
I agree. I know you boys been growin' da dank for a long time too, and I am sure you still are. Just like with Mendo, there are generations that do nothing but.
I give you guys more credit too, as the laws where you are at are far worse then what we have ever faced.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 28, 2012)

Dont WV, Kentucky peeps only wear suspenders, rock a nice mullet and make moonshine? They also grow weed too?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

Suspenders only to church biboverall the rest the time, mullets are for wantabee hillbillies real hillbillies dont cut their hair but once a yr shave head in spring. Making moonshine is a family tradition for some of us others just enjoy. got to have the hillbilly hay.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 28, 2012)

Haha. I luv it!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *When we do things, believe that we are not wondering "how will this effect MI?"
> 
> You might call this selfish. I call this fighting the system. What happens here will trickle down as other States catch up to us.
> I know where you are coming from, you want us to be an "example" and have happy joy joy news coming from your TV about how Cali is really playing ball and following the "rules".*
> ...




This is also happening in MI(laws being broke) and don't you think that the eyes are also on you? If Cali did not push the envelope I doubt that there would be any mmj anywhere in the US. I don't live in Cali but maybe they figure that since they have mmj maybe they should just go for it and try to get full legalization of mj. 

You mentioned in an earlier post that the voting system is screwed up, so how is one suppose to make change if they do not push the envelope and break a few antiquated laws? I guess one could start a campaign to legalize but the bias news media would just make the campaigner out to be the next #1 terrorist in the US and people like you would believe them.  Or by just by sitting back and doing nothing? Which seems to be the approach you would prefer. I just cannot see that working.  People need to understand their own mmj laws before they start crying fowl over what Cali is doing.jmo


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

No one has said MI is perfect, no state is. Sure, the eyes are on us as well. Many states are now watching to see what we figure out on this dispensary deal so they know how to continue. Every state wanting are watching and learning from the states having....what I've said all along. However, the news is not nearly as focused on MI as it is on Cali...as is obvious by the feds making waves there.  

Cali pushing the envelope is great, nowhere have I said people should stop breaking the law and growing....please point this out to me. I believe my point has always been STOP hiding behind the laws they themselves voted in and are now making a mockery...which is affecting the rest of the states. And you keep pretending I don't know the laws in MI, wrong. I think I have a pretty good grasp on the law and the situation in my state...probably as much as Hal believes he knows his.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Cali pushing the envelope is great, nowhere have I said people should stop breaking the law and growing....please point this out to me. I believe my point has always been STOP hiding behind the laws they themselves voted in and are now making a mockery...which is affecting the rest of the states. And you keep pretending I don't know the laws in MI, wrong. I think I have a pretty good grasp on the law and the situation in my state...



When MI gets to be the size of Cali, with the economic impact that Cali has maybe more people will watch MI. That is why Cali is on top of the list. MI is doing the same thing(hiding behind mmj) with dispensaries, trying to make the law fit their circumstance. 

From many of your other posts it appears to me that you do not know your own state laws or what you have actually voted in. We had some very similar worded legislation  presented here but they withdrew it because of vagueness of the legislation on who,what and where.  Whereas MI jumped before they read or understood the whole legislation that was before them. jmo


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

*When MI gets to be the size of Cali, with the economic impact that Cali has maybe more people will watch MI. That is why Cali is on top of the list. MI is doing the same thing(hiding behind mmj) with dispensaries, trying to make the law fit their circumstance. *

This is :**: I believe everyone knows why Cali is being scrutinized....not because they're economy is bigger. Well, their POT economy is, this is the reason they're being scrutinized. The feds are cracking down on dispensaries in Cali, not in MI....MI is dealing with clarifying our laws, dealing with an out-of-touch AG. The dispensaries here aren't being shut down...why? SIMPLE (and has been explained a few times), we're *FIGHTING* the law *IN COURT*!! That's right, we're not hiding, we're not pretending...we're fighting. Some counties disagree with the law and won't enforce it.

LOL...can't use the site's own emoticon?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *When MI gets to be the size of Cali, with the economic impact that Cali has maybe more people will watch MI. That is why Cali is on top of the list. MI is doing the same thing(hiding behind mmj) with dispensaries, trying to make the law fit their circumstance. *
> 
> This is :**: I believe everyone knows why Cali is being scrutinized....not because they're economy is bigger. The feds are cracking down on dispensaries in Cali, not in MI....MI is dealing with clarifying our laws, dealing with an out-of-touch AG. The dispensaries here aren't being shut down...why? SIMPLE (and has been explained a few times), we're *FIGHTING* the law *IN COURT*!! That's right, we're not hiding, we're not pretending...we're fighting. Some counties disagree with the law and won't enforce it.
> 
> LOL...can't use the site's own emoticon?



Why then are the feds cracking down in Cali? Because they are breaking the law?:laugh: Well so is every state that has mmj then.

:confused2: According to many of MI newspapers dispensaries are being shut down by the State Police because they are breaking the mmj law that was voted in. Also your newspapers do not say your AG is out of touch, so who are we to believe? :confused2:

You can fight in court till your face turns blue but if you do not have a leg to stand on you are not going to win. Your mmj laws seem pretty cut and dry to me on who can dispense mj.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

Cali is being scrutinized because they are blatantly breaking the law...the law they themselves voted in. The one that, if they'd have followed it, they'd not be fighting with the feds. Feds said they'd back off the MMJ states, why we don't see them in MI...we're not grabbing their attention.

Yeah, since it's not in the papers, it must not be true :rofl: You don't see what's going on here, I do. I see every single dispensary open in my county, in Jackson County and several others. Why? Because the AG isn't being followed by these county's LEO, not being enforced by the DA's nor will they bother to waste our taxpayer money. Some of the legal people actually see what's going on.

Yeah, we must have some sort of leg since the case is still in court, had it been baseless, the supreme court would have simply denied the appeal....that's how the legal system works, my friend! Granted, we're bound to lose...but at least we're working the system. And if/when it goes down, we'll continue to fight.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

Ask yourself this, why oh why are the Cali people having such a problem with the feds when we don't see it in any other MMJ states. If, as you like to point out, they're all breaking the law, why is it that Cali is the only one with the big boys breathing down their throat. Maybe because Cali is not only breaking fed law, but making a mockery of it? Maybe because they (the feds) see it as a slap since the feds already said they'd step aside? Maybe because there's sooo much going on in Cali that the feds and many others can't look the other way?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Cali is being scrutinized because they are blatantly breaking the law...the law they themselves voted in. The one that, if they'd have followed it, they'd not be fighting with the feds. Feds said they'd back off the MMJ states, why we don't see them in MI...we're not grabbing their attention.
> 
> Yeah, since it's not in the papers, it must not be true :rofl: You don't see what's going on here, I do. I see every single dispensary open in my county, in Jackson County and several others. Why? Because the AG isn't being followed by these county's LEO, not being enforced by the DA's nor will they bother to waste our taxpayer money. Some of the legal people actually see what's going on.
> 
> Yeah, we must have some sort of leg since the case is still in court, had it been baseless, the supreme court would have simply denied the appeal....that's how the legal system works, my friend! Granted, we're bound to lose...but at least we're working the system. And if/when it goes down, we'll continue to fight.



:rofl: You are using the same argument that NCH has been trying to explain to you that is what is happening in Cali. :rofl: So you sit on one side of they fence if it concerns Cali and on the opposite side if it concerns MI. And I still stand by my words on why Cali is the center of attention. If Cali was some small state such as MI they would not have the eyes of America on them or the feds, it would shift to the next largest state. All states with mmj are blatantly breaking the law, so your explanation of why is useless.

Oh and there are many baseless/useless lawsuits in the court system. If you have the money a lawyer will take the case.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Ask yourself this, why oh why are the Cali people having such a problem with the feds when we don't see it in any other MMJ states. If, as you like to point out, they're all breaking the law, why is it that Cali is the only one with the big boys breathing down their throat. Maybe because Cali is not only breaking fed law, but making a mockery of it? Maybe because they (the feds) see it as a slap since the feds already said they'd step aside? Maybe because there's sooo much going on in Cali that the feds and many others can't look the other way?



The feds are in all states:doh:

When you are the size of Cali with the economic impact they have. They are going to try to squash it there first. People always go for the biggest first, been that way for a long time. _Cut the head off and the rest of the snake will die, _ever hear of that saying?


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

If you want to believe that all the other states breaking the law fly under the radar because they're smaller than Cali, I suppose you can. I guess we should all start doing whatever we please, Cali will keep their attention??

Somehow, I just don't think so.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> The feds are in all states:doh:
> 
> When you are the size of Cali with the economic impact they have. They are going to try to squash it there first. People always go for the biggest first, been that way for a long time. _Cut the head off and the rest of the snake will die, _ever hear of that saying?



Oh come now! So, the feds will push their might around in the already established state...not try to stop it from growing in others? Let the problem get the size of the Cali, then try to fight it? 

really? feds are forcing the closures in all states?? Haven't seen them here, or all counties would be closed. Or are you making a broad statement that feds are in every state? Yeah, the feds are in every state, dealing with other thngs, though!

Size of state has no meaning, it's the size of the problem.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :rofl: *You are using the same argument that NCH has been trying to explain to you that is what is happening in Cali. :rofl: So you sit on one side of they fence if it concerns Cali and on the opposite side if it concerns MI*.
> 
> And I still stand by my words on why Cali is the center of attention. If Cali was some small state such as MI they would not have the eyes of America on them or the feds, it would shift to the next largest state. All states with mmj are blatantly breaking the law, so your explanation of why is useless.
> 
> *Oh and there are many baseless/useless lawsuits in the court system. If you have the money a lawyer will take the case.*



No, not at all.


You do understand that the supreme court can deny any case they decide isn't worth hearing, don't you? Sure, any lawyer can bring a case to the SC, the SC either hears it or denies it...they're hearing this one.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Oh come now! So, the feds will push their might around in the already established state...not try to stop it from growing in others? Let the problem get the size of the Cali, then try to fight it?
> 
> really? feds are forcing the closures in all states?? Haven't seen them here, or all counties would be closed.
> 
> Size of state has no meaning, it's the size of the problem.



The bigger the state(population wise), the more people, the more problems. You sure do not have to stay at a Holiday Inn to understand this.:doh:

They have recently been in Montana and Colorado. You need to keep up with the program more. As far as MI, why have the feds do the work when the State Police are doing it for them? :doh:


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL...so, if Cali only had a single dealer in the whole state and that guy was low-key...the feds would still crack down on him before bothering with other states??? Because Cali is the big state???


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> No, not at all.
> 
> 
> You do understand that the supreme court can deny any case they decide isn't worth hearing, don't you? Sure, any lawyer can bring a case to the SC, the SC either hears it or denies it...they're hearing this one.



I understand that quite well. I have been if front of the  US Supreme Court

If the Supreme Court is hearing this case when is their decision being handed down? Or is it just still in limbo and are waiting to see if they are going to hear it? When I was facing them they gave me a timeline to when to expect the decision to be handed down. It took longer for them to decide if they were going to hear it then it did to hear their final decision.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> LOL...so, if Cali only had a single dealer in the whole state and that guy was low-key...the feds would still crack down on him before bothering with other states??? Because Cali is the big state???



If they only had a single dealer( he would not be low-key) you would have heard about it only once and not continuously.:doh:  The eyes of America would not be on them:doh:


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

And you're right, other states do see fed intervention. How often does it get national attention like Cali does? My bad, I should have been saying we're not seeing the attention Cali is getting.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If they only had a single dealer( he would not be low-key) you would have heard about it only once and not continuously.:doh:  The eyes of America would not be on them:doh:



EXACTLY!!!! The attention being seen in Cali is because they have a HUGE problem....not because they're huge. We'd not hear about it so much like we are now (and only hearing small amounts of problems in other states...as I said), they'd not have reason.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish I could sit and debate this longer, I better get up and do something productive. So much more fun when it's civil, THANKS for the friendly heated debate! And no Hal, not going to no Costco after :48:...I'm on a budget LOL


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Cali is being scrutinized because they are blatantly breaking the law...the law they themselves voted in. The one that, if they'd have followed it, they'd not be fighting with the feds. Feds said they'd back off the MMJ states, why we don't see them in MI...we're not grabbing their attention.


 
Please stop pretending you know our laws....at all. You can admit it edit
You know nothing of our "laws".

If you had any understanding of our MMJ Laws...you would see that the majority of folks are following State law. Maybe you don't realize this, but MJ or MMJ is agaist Federal law on all levels.

You can argue all you want. It means absolutly nothing to me or my Statesmen. I post in these threads about Cali to try to counter the media hype. I am not touting my State as the "answer" to the MMJ issue.
Again, our MMJ rights will all be stripped from ALL of us soon enough, then you can really cry.
You keep shouting from the rooftop that we are making mmj look bad, but really....you are making MMJ look bad...real bad.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I think I have a pretty good grasp on the law and the situation in my state...probably as much as Hal believes he knows his.


 
No belief  I know for sure. I have a legal MMJ biz teamed with lawyers at the ready.

Again, most folks are following State law. It's the Feds that are the issue.

I gotta run too, my AC needs recharged and my AC guy is ready this morning.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

:rant: why are all the news threads starting to read

 yap yap yap Cali yap yap yap MI. 


1 Cali is the front in the MJ legalization 
2 Which every the newspaper or news media's outlook is, for or against mj is the way that sources article will read
3 The US Fed Gov't uses the illegal drug trade to support it's more clandistine operations. Ol' Ollie was just the fall guy their another setting in the same seat waiting for someone to drop the ball so he can cover the Gov't's rearend. They are going to drag their feet as long as they can to keep their cash cow.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> *Please stop pretending you know our laws....at all. You can admit it edit
> You know nothing of our "laws".*
> 
> If you had any understanding of our MMJ Laws...you would see that the majority of folks are following State law. Maybe you don't realize this, but MJ or MMJ is agaist Federal law on all levels.
> ...



I assume this pertains to my blatantly breaking law comment, so all I can say is YOU told us how Mendo supplied the USA, you tout your state as full of mavericks. I never said I know your laws, this is why I ask. 

Apparently it does mean something to you, my friend, you take the time to come in and "counter the media hype"! :rofl:

My friend, my complaining about how your state makes MMJ look is seen here and here only...and this makes MMJ look bad how? To who? Does it make the papers like I see other news?? :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :rant: why are all the news threads starting to readView attachment 184382
> yap yap yap Cali yap yap yap MI.
> 
> 
> ...



Right on all counts, my friend!


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

I could have sworn this forum had a multi quite button?


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

* why are all the news threads starting to read yap yap yap Cali yap yap yap MI. *

It doesn't really need to, but anytime something is said about Cali, it's taken as an attack. Truly all states have problems, as I have said, it's just that Cali garners the most attention. I'm just judging by the amount of threads about Cali in here., I don't spend much time looking for stories though and am only giving my perspective!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> EXACTLY!!!! The attention being seen in Cali is because they have a HUGE problem....not because they're huge. We'd not hear about it so much like we are now (and only hearing small amounts of problems in other states...as I said), they'd not have reason.



:rofl: You obviously do not know what you are writing.  Or do not deal with real humanity:rofl: More people more problems, If any other state had the same amount of people as does Cali with mmj it would garner the same attention :doh:



			
				NCH said:
			
		

> You keep shouting from the rooftop that we are making mmj look bad, but really....you are making MMJ look bad...real bad.



I sure do agree with this. Most people keep their mouths shut when they don't understand what they are talking about and some just keep talking just to make a fool of themselves.



			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> It doesn't really need to, but anytime something is said about Cali, it's taken as an attack.



NCH is not attacking you he is just trying to explain to you what is really happening out there. You are the one attacking since one you do not understand their mmj laws, two you believe everything which is in the news media says or writes, three you just do not accept being wrong and just like to argue.jmo


----------



## Herm (Jan 29, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :rant: why are all the news threads starting to readView attachment 184382
> yap yap yap Cali yap yap yap MI.
> 
> 
> ...



Because there are people (person?) on here who feel the need to reply to every thread posted.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

NCH is not attacking you he is just trying to explain to you what is really happening out there. *You are the one attacking since one you do not understand their mmj laws, two you believe everything which is in the news media says or writes, three you just do not accept being wrong and just like to argue.jmo*

1) So, I better know what I'm talking about or it's an attack? Interesting.
2) You keep telling everyone this, maybe they'll believe it...
3) You saying I'm wrong doesn't make it so. There's validity in both our points, so telling me I'm wrong isn't true, now is it?


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *The mistake was made when we pushed the envelope, said Supervisor Kendall Smith.*
> 
> Ya think??



Here was my comment, and it's a very fair and honest view which is obviously not mine alone. My comment to this end is seen as an attack (as I pointed out) and brings the replies you see....why? Because they feel they must defend Cali (which proves my saying my point is seen as an attack).


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 29, 2012)

Herm said:
			
		

> Because there are people (person?) on here who feel the need to reply to every thread posted.


 
Darn Str8.

Ozzy, I ain't tryin' to say Cali is better, I just gotta give me 20 cents when there are posts about my State man. I'm Cali born and raised, and proud of it. Much respect bro.

You know the gig, Someone keeps cryin' that they can't get thier MMJ laws in order because others do it different. You don't here any other arguments coming from other folks in MMJ states claiming Cali is out of control.

I have been dealing with the ever changing scene here long before medical, and it's been REAL cool seeing the major change and Roddy's beloved "perception" change from con to pro over the last 10 years.

I still feel for the other 30 something states that lock you up for having a joint.I consider myself VERY lucky to have what legal protection I have and wish everyone on the boards here could have that empowerment.
Think of what you could do if you felt you had the Legal right to do regarding growing.

That's what it is all about.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

*I still feel for the other 30 something states that lock you up for having a joint.*

This I can agree upon.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

I ain't blaming anyone it's just the the threads are all starting the read the same. first two or three post are info them it's SSDP(Same Stains different post)


If i could post the emails I have between me and the lawmakers here that are working to get the mmj laws pass for our state you would understand. 1 just hunts for these argueing threads 1 just wants scientific fact, 1 is a farmer and want to know how it will help farmers and 1 is a stoner so you figure out where the middle island that is barely above water to stand on is during the tides. And all for don't want to hear from groups of ppl just the view of singular ppl with good acturate info


----------



## Mountain209man (Jan 29, 2012)

I dont believe Roddy understands wat "we" are trying to accomplish. to get anything past our stuborn and cheap *** gov we have to have small steps and martars along the way. Medical marijuana is a step(in many states already) that cali started which is gonna lead us to freedom(full legalization across the land). Change is not welcomed by all but with the support of the masses we can make our own laws!! so stop listening to scared people who are afriad to stand up for themselves


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

* You obviously do not know what you are writing. Or do not deal with real humanity More people more problems, If any other state had the same amount of people as does Cali with mmj it would garner the same attention *

So tell me, my friend, where is the murder capital of the USA these days??


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Boy! :doh:

:argue:


----------



## Roddy (Jan 30, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Oh Boy! :doh:
> 
> :argue:



Sorry 7ge, but I took his remark as making me out to be either stupid or living in a cave, I just wanted to point out the obvious flaw in his thought. The highest murder rate by state is Louisiana, California came in 16th, I believe.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

And what does that have to do with mmj? 

And just another I believe comment :rofl:

Please reread my number 3 response in an earlier post 



> three you just do not accept being wrong and just like to argue.jmo



I believe this statement fits you quite well


----------



## Roddy (Jan 30, 2012)

It shoots your theory down the drain, that's all.  

It isn't I that can't admit being wrong, my friend!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

I go away for the weekend and this is how you kids leave the house! :angrywife: ...lol. :rofl: 

jk, roddy. I really don't care, I love open debate and long as it doesn't involve politicians by name per se and it doesn't devolve to name calling and genital hoisting. 

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Roddy (Jan 30, 2012)

:yeahthat: I do as well, my friend!! When you've nothing more to do than sit here all day, this is what becomes fun LOL

I know this debate's been down the road and back countless times, and I'd simply walk away screaming how wrong I was...if only one person could prove Cali's actions haven't and won't ever sway a thought when it comes to other states' discussions on MMJ. That is TRULY all this whole debate boils down to....for me, at least. That's all I've ever really been saying all along.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> It shoots your theory down the drain, that's all.
> 
> It isn't I that can't admit being wrong, my friend!



and how does that shoot my theory down the drain?

What you are doing is comparing apples to oranges:doh:

And grasping at straws in order to prove a point that has no basis, trying to prove you are right.:rofl: Normally you see this type of behavior in young adolescents not grown men.:rofl: jmo


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 30, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I know this debate's been down the road and back countless times, and I'd simply walk away screaming how wrong I was...if only one person could prove Cali's actions haven't and won't ever sway a thought when it comes to other states' discussions on MMJ. That is TRULY all this whole debate boils down to....for me, at least. That's all I've ever really been saying all along.


 
Reminds me of a Forrest Gump saying.......

This is your gripe?? After all the nonsense you have spewed?

I am POSITIVE that Cali is in all other states thoughts as they ponder MMJ. Duh.

Again, we really don't consider your state, or any other when it comes to our actions regarding MMJ, and I am DAMN glad we don't.

If Cali is what is stopping you from moving forward with your MMJ laws, then you have WAY bigger issues. lol.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, Hal...Like Bill Schutte, for example. But wait, he has been complaining of Cali...maybe the reason we can't sway him. 

And no, I don't suppose you all do sit there and think how your actions affect others, but then, don't expect me to not complain about...fair???


----------



## Roddy (Jan 30, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> and how does that shoot my theory down the drain?
> 
> What you are doing is comparing apples to oranges:doh:
> 
> And grasping at straws in order to prove a point that has no basis, trying to prove you are right.:rofl: Normally you see this type of behavior in young adolescents not grown men.:rofl: jmo




Gee duck, thought you were smarter than that...or are you just playing the part, here??? :rofl:


Let me post a few quotes so nothing is lost in translation...shall I????

*When MI gets to be the size of Cali, with the economic impact that Cali has maybe more people will watch MI. That is why Cali is on top of the list. MI is doing the same thing(hiding behind mmj) with dispensaries, trying to make the law fit their circumstance. *

*The bigger the state(population wise), the more people, the more problems. You sure do not have to stay at a Holiday Inn to understand this.*

*You obviously do not know what you are writing. Or do not deal with real humanity More people more problems, If any other state had the same amount of people as does Cali with mmj it would garner the same attention *

Hmmm....seems to me, you keep saying the same thing, that the size of the population dictates the size of the problem.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 30, 2012)

*And grasping at straws in order to prove a point that has no basis, trying to prove you are right. Normally you see this type of behavior in young adolescents not grown men. jmo*

No straws grasped, using your very same argument, sorry if you now see it as childish. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2012)

The above posts (ten in total) are worthless and this makes the eleventh:rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually Ozzy, since the first Hal/myself discussion on Cali and their impact on other states' laws, we see him admit it. Made the whole argument worthwhile to me. But yeah, the rest of it is silliness I could have done without.


----------

